# Flying in the rain



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey everybody question about flying in the rain. I know people don't fly their pigeons in storms and such but I was wondering if anybody flys them during a light misty rain with no wind? I made a attached sun box for my birds to hand out in during nice sunny days and I caught a bunch of them playing in the rain this morning. It was 55 degrees and they were having a ball frolicking in the mist. So I was wondering if the would enjoy loft flying on nice calm light rainy days.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Birds seem to love the rain, their way of taking a Nature bath I think.
I loft fly my birds in a misty or light rain. I think it acclimates them some to wet weather. It's raining lightly here today and my 2nd rounders are flying back and forth from the landing board to my roof. My 1st round birds have been out of sight before routing when a storm came up and they all made it back okay.
Another instance of bad weather acclimation I think.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

My opinion only, is best not to. Although they love water, they become water logged and heavy. I have let young birds dip in a tray of water in my avery before releasing for the first time, when I thought they might be a little to strong on the wing. Ive been told during a race, they will fly around storms to get home.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

When it rains here most all my birds head out into the flypen and love it. You can see them laying on thier sides and raising thier wings like they are flushing the arm (wing) pits. I also loft fly in the rain, if they want to they will. They are smart enough to know when not to fly.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking that a light mist they probably would love it. I am not racing just loft flying. I know big storms can really mess racers up. But it has been raining here fro 2 days now and they just seem to love to go into the sun box and play in the rain. So I figured maybe let them out to fly around a bit to stretch their wings and play outside when its just a very light drizzle(more like a mist)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine don't fly much when raining as they are too busy laying sideways with a wing up enjoying it. I do let them have their freedom when it rains and have had no adverse events.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Flying them in a mist or light rain is a good thing. There was a Racer years agoo That set several race records. He flew his birds in in rain and snow. And flew them at dusk. The birds are made to SHED water as they fly. I used to get mine out when it rained. They flew well. BABY the bird They are not as well trained for natures ways. The old saying if you can look around and see the wild/ ferals out flying yours should be out flying also


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

And they'll shed water even better if your birds have good Feather Quality.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

It does not rain much in Phx, but when it does I let them out.I mist the birds with a garden hose in the summertime,and they all seem to enjoy the water.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh,yes. my birds love it. but today is clear and hot, so they are back home before 12 on hot days like today.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

And mine love to be sprayed with the hose.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

My pigeons also likes to go into the settling cage when it rains. I never let my pigeons fly in the rain yet but it seems like something fun for the pigeons. This makes me think of something too, can they fly is foggy/misty weather?


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I leave my loft open and everybody flies in all kinds of weather


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

This is what Happens when Tippler Fly in the Rain...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxGB2418MDs


----------

